# tyres - budget winter or medium/good summers



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi all
I am in desperate need of replacing the horrendous ditch finders the dealer fitted to the front of my car. Now I live in scotland and currently am looking at 2 options,

Option 1, riken winter tyres, all 4 wheels
Option 2, uniroyal rain experts, front wheels

What im wondering is over winter would a medium/ good rated tyre outperform a budget winter tyre. Im mainly thinking that we dont typically have much snow but do have plenty of wet weather. However the magic freezing temperatures come into play and a lot of info says winters will perform better at around 7 degrees and below.

So any opinions, rain experts for the wet and live with the drop in temperature performance.
Or the winters and take the better temperature performance but perhaps lose something in the quality?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

New tyres always go on the rear axle, regardless if its a FWD or RWD car.
If you need to replace the fronts, rotate the 2 rear wheels to the front and put the 2 wheels with the new tyres on the rear.

With the 2 older tyres on the front the car will understeer as they'll have less grip than the rears and understeer is easier to control in day to day motoring than oversteer.

Buy 2 good summer tyres. Michelin, continental or similar


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

I know thats the advice but I always prefer my newer ones on the front. (I tried originally the bad tyres on the rear and much prefered driving the car that way, I hate the understeer im getting now). If I fit 2 good summers to the rear then I am getting rid of the ditch finders but still moving budget to the front, and although I was happy with the car, now I have tried the bad on the front and know how little grip they have I want rid.

I suppose its pushing me toward all 4 winters.

The commute is 80 miles one way 20 mway and 60 country roads.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

With sensible driving and 4 new summer tyres you should be fine. However winter tyres would a decent option if you have the spare wheels and cash IMO.

Also rear wheels for new tyres for me too


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

But what happens after winter has ended? Will you then buy 4 summer tyres? As im assuming you wont be running winters next summer

The other option is to go for 4 decent summers


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

What size are you after?

Im runnin on 225/45/17 michelim pilot sport 3. Bought from costco.

Costco was £113 each inc vat & fitting. Buy 4 & get 25% discount.


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

In the past I had 2 sets of wheels, alloys and steelies. New car though so yes come summer I would simply buy 2 new summer tyres and store the winters for swapping again later. I cant afford 4 good or mid range at the moment, (the budgets on the rear at the moment have 6mm, so are good for a while, and meet my need handling wise) which is why my option is 2 good/mid summers or 4 budget winters.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

have a good read around. winter tyres are only better in snow, otherwise, rain tyres out perform them. I always use Uniroyal rain tyres, all year round, and I have a RWD, no problems here.


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

Blacmondie, thats what got me asking the question. I know I will mainly see rain but most data seems to point to the 7 degree changeover where winters are better due to the tyre compound. Most drives will be very early am so around 0 degrees.

I have always seen good reviews about the uniroyals in the wet so was considering both options.

Wish we could try before buy.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Andyg_TSi said:


> New tyres always go on the rear axle, regardless if its a FWD or RWD car.
> If you need to replace the fronts, rotate the 2 rear wheels to the front and put the 2 wheels with the new tyres on the rear.
> 
> With the 2 older tyres on the front the car will understeer as they'll have less grip than the rears and understeer is easier to control in day to day motoring than oversteer.
> ...


Not always


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Blackmondie said:


> have a good read around. winter tyres are only better in snow, otherwise, rain tyres out perform them. I always use Uniroyal rain tyres, all year round, and I have a RWD, no problems here.


Wrong, that's where people completely misunderstand winter tyres. They are not snow tyres, they are designed to work in the cold wet conditions.

Cheap winter tyres are better than good summer tyres, however you can run just winters on the front but it can make the back end lively. I'm going to put some nokian a3's on mini. Last year I ran Nexan winguards and they were much better than the Pirelli summers, I even ran them through to August and they were fine


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> Wrong, that's where people completely misunderstand winter tyres. They are not snow tyres, they are designed to work in the cold wet conditions.
> 
> Cheap winter tyres are better than good summer tyres, however you can run just winters on the front but it can make the back end lively. I'm going to put some nokian a3's on mini. Last year I ran Nexan winguards and they were much better than the Pirelli summers, I even ran them through to August and they were fine


Beat me to it! Winter tyres out perform summer tyres below 7 degrees C, not just for snow although snow performance is unbelievable in comparison with summer tyres.

All season tyres are an option if you're on a budget and don't want to be changing tyres etc.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

The Uniroyal isn't a normal summer tyre . they are designed for wet conditions. I used them all winter, snow, freezing conditions,... on roads where people got stuck, and had to be towed by pick up trucks with those heavy tyres, and where only trucks could go thtough, I just passed them by, me and my RWD.
You can imagine the smile I had on my face 

Can't go wrong with good rain tyres


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree, but uniroyal also do the ms66 and ms77 as a true winter tyre, the tread and compound make the difference. I'm toying with the uniroyal 3's as a summer tyre next year once these runcraps have gone


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Beat me to it! Winter tyres out perform summer tyres below 7 degrees C, not just for snow although snow performance is unbelievable in comparison with summer tyres.
> 
> All season tyres are an option if you're on a budget and don't want to be changing tyres etc.


Actually, no they don't.
Not in the wet or dry.
Only in the snow.

People should stop spouting regurgitated information

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/All-Season-Tyres-How-Do-They-Stack-Up.htm

Summer tyre out performed winter and all season - apart from in snow.

I ran Vredestein Sessantas last winter as I couldn't be bothered with winter tyres and had NO problems even in the snow. Went up a hill and some woman was spinning all 4 wheels in her Q7 - I drove past no problems.

First hand experience tells me that you can get by fine in winter with normal tyres.

A budget winter tyre is just the same as a budget summer tyre - Rubbish.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> Actually, no they don't.
> Not in the wet or dry.
> Only in the snow.
> 
> ...


Oh look an expert 

Just how much faith do you want to put into a test that didn't even state the temperature at which the tyres were tested?

Here's a better article from the same site:-

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/reasons-to-consider-winter-tyres.htm


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Lots of opinions on what to do and what jot to do. I'd say put winter tyres on in winter and see if you can feel the difference. That's what I'm doing for the first time this winter with my avon nice touring mud and snow tyres.

Maybe I've wasted cash who knows but if it helps my wife drive the car with 300 bhp through the front wheels whilst taking my boys to school which is at bottom of a long steep windy hill then its money well spent IMO.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Oh look an expert
> 
> *Just how much faith do you want to put into a test that didn't even state the temperature at which the tyres were tested? *
> 
> ...


What are you talking about, they did... Sort of 



> We're waiting for the confirmation of the wet and dry test temperatures, but we believe them to be around 7c


and given the published date from the bottom of the article *Published at 2012-11-16* I'd believe that it probably hadn't dropped to around 7c at the time they did the actual test.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Oh look an expert
> 
> Just how much faith do you want to put into a test that didn't even state the temperature at which the tyres were tested?
> 
> ...


As I said, first hand experience .

I ran Winters in 2011-2012 however in 2012-2013 I didn't. As I said at NO point did I ever get into trouble or struggle to get anywhere with my Sessantas (which are a high performance summer tyre). I had Goodyear Ultra Grip 6 in 2011-2013 and they were better than normal summer tyres YES - But worth the cost new? No










And here's my car in the depths of the January 2013 on the Vredestein Sessantas... managed perfectly fine










It says around 7 degrees when the tests were conducted.

The link you provided gives no factual information.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> As I said, first hand experience .
> 
> I ran Winters in 2011-2012 however in 2012-2013 I didn't. As I said at NO point did I ever get into trouble or struggle to get anywhere with my Sessantas (which are a high performance summer tyre).
> 
> ...


The article actually says the temperature wasn't confirmed, it was a presumption ("no factual information").

There's no contention that winter tyres perform better below 7 degrees; there's too much data on this.

For the record, I've never got into trouble on summers either. Do winter tyres provide more grip though? Yes...


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

About halfway in they get off the snow/ice and do some wet testing. I'll spoil it by saying winter wins :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

And I've run budget winters and they gave more grip in cold wet conditions on a 300 bhp car, fact  if you want to use summers go for something like uniroyals or Goodyear that are proven to be good in the wet, I'm happy knowing that I'll have some winter tyres designed for the time of year and then switch too some proper performance tyres which strangely vrerdstein don't feature in 

http://www.autocar.co.uk/blogs/motoring/just-how-good-are-winter-tyres

http://www.tyresforlife.co.uk/www/t...nformation/winter-tyres-misconception-en.html


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

millns84 said:


> For the record, I've never got into trouble on summers either. *Do winter tyres provide more grip though? Yes...*


Which is what I'm saying. (in my above post) 
But not AMAZINGLY SO unless there is snow on the ground.

I am speaking with my own first hand experience.
This is why I generally avoid winter tyre threads. Because it always ends up with people from both sides of the camp in a big argument.

Steve I have tried all manner of tyres, Pilot Sport 3, Primacy HP, Dunlop Sportmax, Goodyear Eagle F1 Assy 2, I found my Sessantas better , at least on my Golf, with the amount of power and torque I had with that I needed faith in my rubber and never once did the Sessatas let me down.

Have you tried them yourself?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

That looks like enough "factual information" for me, but for good measure here's a picture of a Fiat Panda in the snow which I'm confident will sway anyone still sitting on the fence:-



:lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> Which is what I'm saying. (in my above post)
> But not AMAZINGLY SO unless there is snow on the ground.
> 
> I am speaking with my own first hand experience.
> This is why I generally avoid winter tyre threads. Because it always ends up with people from both sides of the camp in a big argument.


Have you not changed what you were saying though?

Your original point as per the Tyre Reviews link was that the summer tyres beat the winters in wet & dry conditions.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm not changing what I'm saying.
Some tests were performed which I linked to, showed that in DRY and WET (non snow) conditions at a temperature of somewhere around 7 degrees, summer tyres were better than all season and winter tyres.

Combine that with my own first hand experience of what I found with my winter tyres, vs summer tyres, on the same roads, IN THE SAME CAR, and it is not my opinion that you NEED winter tyres unless you perhaps live in some remote village or in Scotland.

There is no denying winter tyres are better IN THE SNOW. For regular driving over winter on the normal sort of crap we have to put up with, wet and dry roads, sometimes wet with grit, I preferred my Sessantas. My Sessantas worked quite happily and 2 or 3 degrees. However when it was 11 or 12 degrees with my winters on things got VERY hairy very quickly. 

That is MY opinion and my viewpoint and I will stick to that. 

I am well aware of the technology in tyres, the silicates, compounds and construction of a tyre and how they are engineered and what they do.

The compounds in most tyres are engineered to work across quite a wide range of temperatures. Winter tyres being from the minus range up to around 7 where as a higher performance tyre is more like 4 or 5 degrees right up to the 30 degree and above.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

millns84 said:


> There's no contention that winter tyres perform better below 7 degrees; there's too much data on this.


I would disagree with that point. 7°C is not some magical point on every tyre - there are many summer tyres that behave better than some winter tyres at lower temperatures than that and the reverse is also true.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> I would disagree with that point. 7°C is not some magical point on every tyre - there are many summer tyres that behave better than some winter tyres at lower temperatures than that and the reverse is also true.


Anything to substantiate that point?

I don't doubt that there are some variables, to a certain extent, but if you want to go against tyre manufacturers, independent testing and the advice of other motoring organisations then that's your prerogative.


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

One of my original thoughts was surely a mid range summer would outperform the likes of a ling long should they ever venture into winter tyres. My concern would be people remove good summers for poor winters


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

What size tyres are you looking for? People might be able to give you better advice or alternative suggestions if we know what they're supposed to be costing you, rather than just arguing the point of winter vs non-winter tyres.

EDIT:
For example, looking on mytyres at the common 205/55 16 size.

Rikens - £71

Alternatives, which I'd say would probably be better.
Nokian W+ - £65 (T rated)
Avon Ice Touring - £60 (H rated)
Toyo SnowProx £69 (T rated)
Vredestein Snowtrac 3 - £71 (T rated)
Bridgestone Blizzak - £75 (H rated)

I've experience of the Avon and Vredestein winters and they're brilliant.


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have gone for the rain experts.

I am a great believer in winter tyres, but my last set was continentals. 
I cant find much information on the rikens so im not going to risk them, we are all aware of the difference between budget and sub budget tyres (ling longs for example), now should a sub budget company make a winter tyre then I cannot believe their compound would be wonderfull below the magic 7 if they cant make a summer one any good. I am not risking buying 4 winters to discover I want them off again. 

If their was more information on the rikens I may have been swayed.

I have infact read on the net recently while trying to find more info, about a poor set of winters causing bad handling, but reviews never seem to set sub budget ditch finder winters against mid range and above summers. I have seen budget winters trialled but as we know some budgets are actually quite good. (Take my car at the moment 2 sets of budgets 1 set have given me no cause for complaint, the other pair I feel are intent on killing me, even at low speed)

The rain experts have been recommended first hand (always good) by numerous people and even a tyre supplier (own car) actually spoke about the tread and compound and their experience. That swayed me.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Good man!.

Youve made the right choice :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Anything to substantiate that point?
> 
> I don't doubt that there are some variables, to a certain extent, but if you want to go against tyre manufacturers, independent testing and the advice of other motoring organisations then that's your prerogative.


If you understand the chemical compound of the tyres you'd know it was true.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> If you understand the chemical compound of the tyres you'd know it was true.


Ok, so assuming I understand the basic chemical composition of tyres. How does this substantiate the point that there are many summer tyres that outperform winter tyres at temperatures lower than 7 degrees (and vice versa)? Oh right, it doesn't. I only asked for something to back the point up, surely not asking too much is it?

All this time we were just being mugged off by expensive research, tests and reports. I actually use racing slicks for driving in deep snow, they grip just as well as snow chains because I know what they're made of. :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ahh sicks - A great example.

Everyone thinks slicks don't work in the rain. And they don't. 
But it's not the rain that's the problem, it's the standing water. Slicks also work in the cold but the problem is getting heat INTO the tyre. 

People think that at 7.1 degrees your summer tyre is going to be amazing and at 6.9 degrees it's MAGICALLY going to turn to crap.

The changeover is realistically at a lower temperature, around 3 degrees where the surface temperature is hovering under 7 degrees (maybe even closer to zero with windchill)

The compounds within the tyre (which heat up when you're driving as designed) will cope with the lower ambient and surface temperatures just fine at 4,5 or 6 degrees ambient temp.

An ambient temperature of 7 degrees can have road surface temps of around 12-15 degrees quite happily..

Then again for most of the people who run ditchfinders it's of no bother..


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Well I've always used prime tyres, the exception being Falken 452s which were a good tyre until worn.

I use summers for summer( Mich PS3, Conti Sports, Pir P6, P7, Bridg re720 (which I would use if you could still get them  Gdyr, F1 etc) 245/45/18 , and 2 years ago started with winters 25/55/17. GY UG2's. I switch to the winters when temps look like being ~ <7C, although they've been used up to 21C. I find the winters MUCH better in the cold, wet and of course snow and ice, really MUCH better, I would not go on using summers in winter, even just for the wet grip.

Note they are NOT sports tyres though, when warm, say temps >15C and pushed they can be rather soft and wooly, no worse than mediocre tyres though.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> People think that at 7.1 degrees your summer tyre is going to be amazing and at 6.9 degrees it's MAGICALLY going to turn to crap.
> 
> The changeover is realistically at a lower temperature, around 3 degrees where the surface temperature is hovering under 7 degrees (maybe even closer to zero with windchill)
> 
> The compounds within the tyre (which heat up when you're driving as designed) will cope with the lower ambient and surface temperatures just fine at 4,5 or 6 degrees ambient temp.


I agree that there will be some variables with the temperature at which a winter tyre will have an advantage over a summer tyre.

The video posted previously (air temperature of 5.9 degrees, track temperature 4.2 degrees) showed an increase of 7 metres in stopping distance with a summer tyre. That's a lot for only 1.1 degrees under the magic number.

At the end of the day, trolling aside, people will believe what they want to. There's no contention that winter tyres will perform better below 7 degrees and if there are many summer tyres that outperform winter tyres around that temperature then I'd like to see the test results (with confirmation of the temperature when tested).


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

Which is what I would also like to see, but with sub budget winter against a mid summer.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

millns84 said:


> I agree that there will be some variables with the temperature at which a winter tyre will have an advantage over a summer tyre.
> 
> The video posted previously (air temperature of 5.9 degrees, track temperature 4.2 degrees) showed an increase of 7 metres in stopping distance with a summer tyre. That's a lot for only 1.1 degrees under the magic number.
> 
> At the end of the day, trolling aside, people will believe what they want to. There's no contention that winter tyres will perform* better below 7 degrees* and if there are many summer tyres that outperform winter tyres around that temperature then I'd like to see the test results (with confirmation of the temperature when tested).


:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> :wall::wall::wall::wall:


Have you got anything that suggests otherwise?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

MY OWN EXPERIENCE.
Like I said I _know_ tyres.
And I know that 7 degrees is not a MAGICAL turning point.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

"No" would have sufficed...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

If anyone feels that they aren't adding anything constructive to the thread then feel free to step away from it !


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Another winter v summer debate, here is a list where it is compulsory to be running Winter tyres, Germany slightly different.
I know from experience that winter tyres are far better than summers...period.
No point in anyone arguing about it, all the driving gods that say they can get anywhere in summer tyres should come over to High Wycombe when it snows, it's gridlocked because of all the drivers that think they can get anywhere with their car shod in summers tyres, I should know, I was one of them before I took the plunge and got a set of Goodyear Winter 8's, now I can get up hills without a problem. 
If you think it through, there must be a reason why the countries below have made it law that the drivers have to change to winter tyres. 

Switzerland
Austria
Finland
Latvia
Sweden
Germany....Vehicles with summer tyres fitted are not allowed to be driven on roads covered with snow and ice. Fines are in place for vehicles found to be doing so. 

I dare say that someone will come out with a load of bull to dispute it but that's only natural, I changed simply so that I gave myself and my family, a better chance of getting home safely, others should try thinking along them lines.

Kev


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

millns84 said:


> "No" would have sufficed...


Sorry my own experience is not proof enough? Not let alone my actual understanding of a tyre, what goes into a tyre and the chemical processes and construction - Where as you merely read internet articles it seems.






Budget winter tyre vs Premium summer tyre vs Premium winter tyre on a surface designed to replicate ice.

Surprisingly (NOT) the budget winter was WORSE than your premium summer tyre. So fitting cheap winter tyres is BAD. I am pretty sure I said this ages ago.

I have gone through 8 pages on Youtube and 15 pages on Google and yet to have found a SINGLE comparison from a non-invested party (eg tyre manufacturer or car manufacturer) with video or statistical evidence, between winter tyres and summer tyres that is NOT on ice, or an ice-replicated surface.

It is very tyre specific. I know my Sessantas are good in winter because I ran them.
I also know the compound is made to work in quite a wide temperature range and the large tread groves allow excellent channeling of water and snow to provide grip.
Tyres like the Googyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 have narrower circumferential grooves are going to provide LESS grip.
So while the Eagle may be a terrible winter tyre the Sessanta is much more usable.

I just know my tyres and my car, people who fit winter tyres and don't understand driving dynamics will still get stuck, they'll just be further away from home when they do get stuck.
I had ZERO problems over 2012-2013 winter with my Sessantas. As I said I was able to get up a hill in my little diesel hatchback that i had at the time, and some woman in her Q7 was spinning all of her wheels.

Here she is infront of me now.









Managed my commute to work very happily indeed. Only time I span or lost control was when I was doing handbrake turns in the car park at work :thumb:

Those are the only summer tyres I have ran over winter so that's all I can comment on. 
On a dry or wet road of about 4 degrees or higher I'll stick with my summer tyres.
Winters are for snow and ice only in my opinion. If it was going to be like in the picture for a month or more I would buy winter tyres. But it's not in our part of the country (south)

On snow and ice there is no beating a dedicated winter tyre but if you know your way around a steering wheel you won't have any issues on snow with your decent summer tyres in MOST conditions.

They are legal requirement in Austria, sweden etc because THEY GET MORE SNOW THAN US.
Unsurprisingly.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> I have gone through 8 pages on Youtube and 15 pages on Google and yet to have found a SINGLE comparison with video or statistical evidence, between winter tyres and summer tyres that is NOT on ice, or an ice-replicated surface.


You could've just gone back 2 pages on this thread



m1pui said:


> About halfway in they get off the snow/ice and do some wet testing. I'll spoil it by saying winter wins :lol:


That's wet testing, not replicating ice.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

m1pui. :

The ground temperature is around 4.2 degrees
Which is what I said in my previous post (I had not watched that video until just now).

Again, that is still a branded video (sponsored by Continental).
What winter tyres were they using and what summer tyres were the using?
If they were using their decent winter rubber and then their Eco-conti contact crap (which are summer tyres) then that would explain the result.

Looks to me like a Sport Contact 3 in the first part of the video. Are these what are fitted to the car in the test, there's no mention?

Note the Premium Contact tyres tread pattern (and what I said in my post above regarding tread design).


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

What does this mean Xjay....
"people who fit winter tyres and don't understand driving dynamics will still get stuck, they'll just be further away from home when they do get stuck".
explain driving dynamics to me please
also your picture shows a lovely flat road with not a lot of snow on it, hardly surprising you were moving in it, wish we had something like that here countless hills everywhere you look that just gridlock.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

There is always a driving god in a snow tyre thread, some of them can even operate a camera whilst driving in the snow :wall:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, as driving is so hard I can't take a point and shoot photo.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Yes, as driving is so hard I can't take a point and shoot photo.


You do realise what the police would say if they saw a picture like that though?

It's not really a sensible/particularly bright thing to post a picture like that online, especially where a number of police officers are members.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> You do realise what the police would say if they saw a picture like that though?
> 
> It's not really a sensible/particularly bright thing to post a picture like that online, especially where a number of police officers are members.


But he's awesome, so it's all ok :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Andyg_TSi said:


> New tyres always go on the rear axle, regardless if its a FWD or RWD car.
> If you need to replace the fronts, rotate the 2 rear wheels to the front and put the 2 wheels with the new tyres on the rear.
> 
> With the 2 older tyres on the front the car will understeer as they'll have less grip than the rears and understeer is easier to control in day to day motoring than oversteer.
> ...


That is ridiculous advice IMO. IF it was RWD then I would consider putting the newer tyres on the rear. but for a FWD car, you are unlikely to oversteer unless the weather is horrendous or you are driving like a ****.

And you don't NEED contis michelins or similar. There are a lot of very well priced tyres that are just as good if not better. Hankooks, for example. You don't need to spend so much money to be safe with tyres.


----------

